# 9 years old when left want to go back



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does it make sense that I have to submit all tax returns for the last 7 years even though I never worked in the states? I am in end stage of application and papers ask got copy of tax returns?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are a US citizen you are supposed to have been filing (declaring your worldwide income, not just income from the US) since the first time you passed the filing threshold. If you're not a US citizen, it shouldn't matter.

When you say you're in the "end stage of application" - what exactly are you applying for? A visa? A job?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

See I had no idea about this untill now. Like I said I left when I was 9 and never thought of going back again. I was born in the states and left at 9 years old. Been married 7 years and have two children my family and I decided we wanted to immigrate to the states we filed the i190 and have been approved. We received the package and are preparing the documents before going for interview. Only started to investigate about the taxes when we came across quest 25 of the affidavit of support otherwise still would have no idea about the taxes


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Taxes are not my forte:>) Use the search function. Bev has posted about US living abroad several times in the past. Otherwise there is always the Philly IRS office. U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> See I had no idea about this untill now. Like I said I left when I was 9 and never thought of going back again. I was born in the states and left at 9 years old. Been married 7 years and have two children my family and I decided we wanted to immigrate to the states we filed the i190 and have been approved. We received the package and are preparing the documents before going for interview. Only started to investigate about the taxes when we came across quest 25 of the affidavit of support otherwise still would have no idea about the taxes


OK, for the taxes, you want to download publication 54 from the IRS website (Internal Revenue Service). I would also check the website for the IRS office in London (at the embassy). They normally have quite a bit of information about filing taxes from overseas, but if they don't, the Paris office has its own little booklet on the subject that is very useful.

All the forms and their instructions are available from the IRS website, though you may have to dig a bit to find the back forms. (You need to use the forms for the correct year because these things change.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

